# Babies!



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

So, this morning just like every morning I went into our hedgie room to make sure everyone had food and was warm enough. I heard squeeking so I went over to investigate, and there was a little hoglet snuggled up next to mama hedgie. Needless to say I got out of there lol. I don't want to do anything to make my mama Fish uncomfortable. But how exciting!! We have babies!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

be sure to post pics as they get older!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats !
Is this your first time !?
If so than DOUBLE CONGRATS and it sounds like your gonna be a good hedgie baby mom!
If it is keep researching !


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks you guys! ^_^ it is infact our first litter. I try to keep up and research everyday. Thanks for the support!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

awwwee congrats !


----------

